# Installing diode snubbers on contacter



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am revising my controller circuitry to be more 'friendly' by added the recommended diode snubbers (p6ke24ca) to the contactor coil relay. The original build (done by someone else) left these out, and it seems to have eventually messed up my controller.

I have a Zilla 1k LV with about 15,000 miles on it, which has been fine up until now... but is now DOA and being shipped to Manzanita Micro for diagnostics and repair. They tell me it is most likely the hairball, but we'll see.

My question is.... Could a Zilla owner please take a picture of their snubbers install on their contactor and post here? I am wondering if the best way is just to solder them across the terminals, or what...


----------

